# Barley or wheat grass while nursing/pregnant



## nova22 (Jun 26, 2004)

Can anyone point me towards a reliable source that will tell me whether or not it is safe to take barleygrass or wheatgrass shots while pregnant or nursing? I have been looking at several different websites and a few said it was NOT safe, but they were sites I had never heard of so I don't know if it's true or not. But, I don't want to take the chance of hurting my baby, so I'd like to know for sure.









Any other info you have on barley grass or wheat grass is much appreciated, too!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Huh. I can't imagine why it would be harmful. I took wheatgrass supplements while pregnant.

-Angela


----------



## InfoisPower (Nov 21, 2001)

Wheat grass juice is used as chelation agent for heavy metals poisoning.
I'd not do it while pregnant as it releases those substances into the bloodstream and can pass to the baby. Just my 2cents. I'd follow up with this in Health and healing where there are mamas who have used this to chelate mercury from their children whom are vaccine damaged.


----------

